# R5 SD cards - sandisk differences?



## dpockett (May 17, 2021)

Any idea what the difference between these 2 cards is?

Sandisk Extreme Pro SDXC, SDXPK 64GB, U3, C10, UHS-II, 300MB/s​





Sandisk Extreme Pro SDXC, SDXPK 64GB, U3, C10, UHS-II, 300MB/s R, 260MB/s W, 4x6, Lifetime Limited, Black (SDSDXPK-064G-GN) : Amazon.com.au: Computers


Sandisk Extreme Pro SDXC, SDXPK 64GB, U3, C10, UHS-II, 300MB/s R, 260MB/s W, 4x6, Lifetime Limited, Black (SDSDXPK-064G-GN) : Amazon.com.au: Computers



www.amazon.com.au





SanDisk Extreme PRO 64GB SDXC Memory Card up to 300MB/s, UHS-II, Class 10, V90, U3​





SanDisk Extreme PRO 64GB SDXC Memory Card up to 300MB/s, UHS-II, Class 10, V90, U3 : Amazon.com.au: Computers


SanDisk Extreme PRO 64GB SDXC Memory Card up to 300MB/s, UHS-II, Class 10, V90, U3 : Amazon.com.au: Computers



www.amazon.com.au


----------



## koenkooi (May 17, 2021)

dpockett said:


> Any idea what the difference between these 2 cards is?
> 
> Sandisk Extreme Pro SDXC, SDXPK 64GB, U3, C10, UHS-II, 300MB/s​
> 
> ...


From the looks of it, only the 'V90' logo, which means it can sustain a 90MByte/s write speed. I suspect the non-V90 is from an older batch before it went through the certification process to get the logo added.


----------



## dpockett (May 17, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> From the looks of it, only the 'V90' logo, which means it can sustain a 90MByte/s write speed. I suspect the non-V90 is from an older batch before it went through the certification process to get the logo added.


Yeah that's what I though also, but any idea what speed the non V90 can sustain?? Wondering if there is actually any difference...


----------



## koenkooi (May 17, 2021)

dpockett said:


> Yeah that's what I though also, but any idea what speed the non V90 can sustain?? Wondering if there is actually any difference...


I haven't noticed any difference in the when reading and writing it in my card reader with different generation "300MB/s" cards, but all my cameras are a lot slower than the card reader. So I'm hesitant to say there will be no difference in the camera when the card reader shows identical results.


----------



## dpockett (May 18, 2021)

Thanks for your replies


----------



## Viggo (Aug 29, 2021)

I’m also wondering this as the price is different and both V90 and not V90 is still available to buy. I’ve tried finding some bench tests, but haven’t found any. Who can know this for certain?


----------

